# Dutchbreed.com



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

My new favorite seed bank that i plan on buying from very soon! will let everyone know how that goes and if you dont hear from me then you know why! lol jk..   

they offer to deliver stealth, and have a unique line up of strains IMO.. they also are the only seedbank ( i belive ) thats selling the strain " Mini Thunderfuck" which is a mix of a loweryder mint and a mantanuskan thunderfuck which is almost extinct now adays wining the 93 cannabis cup.

also there all really nice and helpful ppl, owner offered to send a pic to my email of there current mini thunderfuck which im waiting on seeds from!!:hubba: 

they also offer a strain they call " crude Oil " which sounds super sexy once you read the description hehe up to 26% THC levels they claim it laid um out till the next day hehe.

and they also have there own forum/seedbank all in one and there members do smoke reports on there custom strains hell they even got there own version of White widow thats supposedly better then the orignal or they guarentee your money back..

so if anyone is looking for seeds anywhere from auto flowering to outdoor check um out!

www.dutchbreed.com


----------



## Thorn (Mar 15, 2008)

Some of their strains do look pretty awesome! Can't wait for the funds and space to grow some of them!! Orange Candy Floss looks sooooooooooooo good


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Some of their strains do look pretty awesome! Can't wait for the funds and space to grow some of them!! Orange Candy Floss looks sooooooooooooo good


 
oh wow i didnt even see that strain. wow.. up to 27% thc levels on that one there strongest plant ever created i guess.. get me sum of that and some mini thunderfuck and crude oil and im good =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 15, 2008)

going for a sea of green next =)


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! 26%. I want some of that. Looks like some great strains. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2008)

> My new favorite seed bank that i plan on buying from very soon!


Thats funny.


----------



## constantine (Mar 16, 2008)

all their own stock as well :joint4:​


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

well i must say ive actually used these guys now.. and i gotta tell ya.. WOW! what great customer service and the best stealth delivery ive seen all free of charge!  A++ rating from me!

i even managed to help them out just by posting there web address here one of the owners said ive been bigging them up lately and  is sending me free crude oil seeds a strain unique to them on top of the 30-60 100% african sativa seeds that they wernt able to sell anymore due to freshness issues.. 

i really love these guys plan to buy all my seeds from here in the future

they can get seeds anywhere in the world even posted to Jordan before.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

also there forum has a monthly give away of a pack of high quality seeds and a T-shirt just by joining and putting your name in the ash tray.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

wow man that sounds great and crude oil was one of the strains you liked the look of anyway wasn't it? thanks for this, i will probably use them too in the future. i've decided lowryder is the way to go so will be looking for any autoflowering seeds anywhere


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Thorn. if you like autoflower dutchbreed kinda specializes in them.. they come up with new ones every year to.. 

yes crude oil is the strain i was interested in.. thats why he's sending it to me cause i been talking about how much i want it on all the forums i visit hehe!  just sounds like my kinda stuff =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

you should get a loweryder Mint thorn


----------



## Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

hey man u read my minD!!! I was on that site earlier (i've been on loads of times before) and read through the AF strains properly and the mint one does sound good and also sounds good for the smell problem... so after i see how my lowryder#2 do with smell i might go for that one


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

ya the mint always sounded exotic to me..   they also got that mini thunderfuck which is a loweryder mint and a thunderfuck mixed together pretty awsome sounding indeed and just about ready for sale.. grows bigger then most auto's


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 2, 2008)

OK guys well heres the final Report for this thread..   I got the goodies today, man they sent um stealth so good that i could barely find the seeds.   awsome awsome awsome i didnt go to prison right on...  again.. i def support this seed bank till the bitter end now.. only took bout a week to get here literally got here the day before i left for holland.. im now back to my other home here in the great land of holland by the way =)  

Thumbs up dutchbreed you guys are some sneaky mofo's


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 3, 2008)

So, how many times have you ordered from these guys, and what were the plants that you grew like ?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 3, 2008)

well this isnt a thread to test the seeds or to tell how many times ive used them....  just letting ppl know they work, they can get seeds threw any customs...  my friend ordered there version of WW bout 5 and a half months ago its called white wash , dutchbreed claims its more powerful then original WW and it was he grew it with a 1000w HPS in a closet got about 3 ounces of an amazing strain.

heres a link to there white wash with pics just as example .. they also have a forum with hundreds of members that have used there seeds to grow some amazing plants they do smoke reports of final product as well as grow journals with alot of there strains,  they have growers all over the world who work for them.

http://www.dutchbreed.co.uk/public-forum/index.php?topic=15.0

Ganja_Greg


----------



## motame (Apr 13, 2008)

anyone know what's going on with dutchbreed?  i went on and most of the autoflowering strains say out of stock till end of march 2008, yet we're passed march.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Apr 13, 2008)

Just bought some autum fall from them:ignore: 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 14, 2008)

nice dro let us know how it goes mang!


----------



## PotheadPrincess (May 3, 2008)

I have to vouch for dutchbreed.com now too. I couldn't even find my seeds when they got here! I swore I looked every where too lol. If you are worried about customs..don't be! I'm sure it would've been a quick delivery but I put the wrong zip code for my address...shoot me. Anyways thanks again Greg for letting me know about them. I'm thinking about that amnesia one now...


----------



## marcnh (Mar 26, 2009)

This is an old thread, but I'll post anyways.  I have ordered from them twice without any problem and would do it again.  I paid my western union each time.  Make sure you spell the name right! lol


----------

